# chico my 1st tiel..



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

here are some pics of my 1st tiel named CHICO..,he is 3months old in this pics..
:blink::blink::blink:

1.









2.









3.









4.









comments are appreciated..tnks for viewing..


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww, what a sweet tiel  Chico looks really cute he has those puppy dog eyes.  How old is Chico now?


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love the puppy dog eyes too. What an innocent and sweet looking baby.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute  It looks like he could use some more perches for feet excersise and a variety of bird toys. I would take out the fan and whistle the metal in the whistle is probably not safe. Here are some links about perches and toys to help you choose  
Perches http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-housing-accessories/choosing-a-perch.aspx, http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-housing-accessories/bird-perch-types.aspx and toys http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-toys/toys-play-groups.aspx and a site the teaches you how to make some toys http://www.cheepparrottoysntips.com/index.html


----------



## Larakat (Feb 23, 2011)

Chico is a handsome young boy. Congratulations. What big eyes! He's so cute.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Chico is so adorable


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

Good looking baby!


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

Cody said:


> Awww, what a sweet tiel  Chico looks really cute he has those puppy dog eyes.  How old is Chico now?


tnks karin, chico is just 3months old now,just taken he's pics last 2 weeks ago.....tnks for viewing,cody...


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> He is really cute  It looks like he could use some more perches for feet excersise and a variety of bird toys. I would take out the fan and whistle the metal in the whistle is probably not safe. Here are some links about perches and toys to help you choose
> Perches http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-housing-accessories/choosing-a-perch.aspx, http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-housing-accessories/bird-perch-types.aspx and toys http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-toys/toys-play-groups.aspx and a site the teaches you how to make some toys http://www.cheepparrottoysntips.com/index.html


tnks for the advice,xxxSpikexxx..i'll take note of that..tnks for viewing..


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

Larakat said:


> Chico is a handsome young boy. Congratulations. What big eyes! He's so cute.


tnks larakat,,i didnt know that he had puppy eyes..hehehehe..
unless you guys had told me...he really looks inocent,,hehehe


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Chico is so adorable


tnks for viewing lperry82,,,,


----------

